# Einer der besten Star-Wars-Filme kehrt ins Kino zurück



## Icetii (15. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Einer der besten Star-Wars-Filme kehrt ins Kino zurück* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Einer der besten Star-Wars-Filme kehrt ins Kino zurück*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Holzkerbe (15. August 2022)

Rogue One ist IMHO der mit Abstand beste Star Wars Film seit Episode III. Der Trailer von Andor scheint dem in nichts nachzustehen. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (16. August 2022)

RougeOne war wirklich sehr gut.
Aber auch "Solo" war nicht verkehrt, und wäre viel besser gewesen wäre der Protagonist nicht Han gewesen.

Schade, das Disney nur diese 2 Filme dem Kanon hinzugefügt hat....


----------



## HerrHartz (17. August 2022)

In meiner persönlichen Topliste zusammen mit "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" der beste Film der gesamten Saga. Ein extrem starker Film.


----------



## Stern1710 (17. August 2022)

Ich kann mich der Vormeinung nur anschließen. Rouge One habe ich damals, als Aktion mit meinem Vater, in der Mitternachtspremiere gesehen und das war definitiv ein Film, für den es sich ausgezahlt hab. Ich mag/mochte vor allem die doch recht konsequente Erzählweise und die Einbindung von verschiedenen Elementen aus dem SW-Universum (bzgl Macht, Jedi, Todesstern). Da kommen für mich persönlich 7-9 nicht dran.
Außerdem ist auch der offizielle "Comic" dazu recht gut und kompakt erzählt.



> Aber auch "Solo" war nicht verkehrt, und wäre viel besser gewesen wäre der Protagonist nicht Han gewesen.


Solo ohne Solo würde natürlich nicht so viel Sinn machen, aber ich denke ich verstehe, was du meinst. Ich fand ihn jetzt nicht schlecht und für einen gemütlichen Abend vorm Fernseher auch richtig gut, aber bei weitem nicht auf dem Stand von Rouge One.


----------



## Jakkelien (17. August 2022)

Sehr langweiliger Film mit Charakteren, die zum vergessen sind. Ein Roboter spielt den besten Charakter. Das sagt eigentlich schon alles.
Das zusammengestellte Team bestand nur aus Statisten. Davon ein Komiker der kurz vor seinem Ende mal etwas nützliches tun durfte, ein Ballerheini der kurz vor seinem Ende mal ballern durfte, ein Möchtegern-Jedi der kurz vor seinem Ende... ich erkenne da ein Muster.
Mir absolut schleierhaft, weshalb der Film so hoch gelobt wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2022)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Sehr langweiliger Film mit Charakteren, die zum vergessen sind. Ein Roboter spielt den besten Charakter. Das sagt eigentlich schon alles.
> Das zusammengestellte Team bestand nur aus Statisten. Davon ein Komiker der kurz vor seinem Ende mal etwas nützliches tun durfte, ein Ballerheini der kurz vor seinem Ende mal ballern durfte, ein Möchtegern-Jedi der kurz vor seinem Ende... ich erkenne da ein Muster.
> Mir absolut schleierhaft, weshalb der Film so hoch gelobt wird.


War für mich auch nur ein "Dreckiges Dutzend in Space", wenn man so will.


----------



## Chroom (17. August 2022)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Solo ohne Solo würde natürlich nicht so viel Sinn machen


Müsste dann ja "Without: A Star Wars Story" heißen


----------



## Jan8419 (17. August 2022)

Nicht einer der Besten.  Es ist der Beste.


----------



## Nevrion (17. August 2022)

Ein Film, der dafür gemacht wurde, die Frage zu klären, wieso der Todestern so eine Schwachstelle haben konnte, wie in Episode 4. Dabei wissen wir ja seit dem Spaß-Film "Episode 8", dass das gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre, sondern man nur vergessen hatte das Holdo-Manöver durchzuführen ...


----------



## Rookieone (18. August 2022)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Sehr langweiliger Film


Welche der 13 Star Wars Filme findest du alle besser als RO?

Stand heute ist er bei mir auf Platz 2, wobei sich die Liste im Laufe der Jahre ein paar mal umsortiert hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Stand heute ist er bei mir auf Platz 2, wobei sich die Liste im Laufe der Jahre ein paar mal umsortiert hat.


Dito, Nummer 1 bleibt aber unangefochten bei mir Das Imperium schlägt zurück


----------



## Jakkelien (18. August 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Welche der 13 Star Wars Filme findest du alle besser als RO?


Geht nicht um besser, sondern langweilig.
Die ersten 30 Minuten passiert so gut wie nichts interessantes. Es wird viel zu viel Zeit mit Jyns Verhältnis zu ihrem Vater verschwendet und keiner der Charaktere bekommt mehr als nur ein paar Tupfer Charakterzeichnung (außer der Roboter). Auf dem Planeten angekommen, redet man kurz mit dem unaussprechlichen Schedingsda was zu nichts führt außer einer Flucht.
Die Hälfte des Films wirkt wie Filler! Die Hälfte der Besetzung wird nicht genutzt.
Das ist von der Spannung her auf dem Niveau von Episode 9.

Wenn du von mir eine Einordnung der Quali ganz allgemein haben willst, packe ich Roque One zu Episode 2. Zäh, hat aber seine Momente und die Charakterzeichnung ist ähnlich lax.
9 < 2+RO < Rest


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (18. August 2022)

Oh, ich mach mit 

5 > 4 > 6 > 7/RO >>> 3 > Solo >> 9 > 2 > 8 > 1 > Holiday Special


----------



## Rookieone (18. August 2022)

Sascha Lohmueller schrieb:


> Oh, ich mach mit
> 
> 5 > 4 > 6 > 7/RO >>> 3 > Solo >> 9 > 2 > 8 > 1 > Holiday Special


Mir fällt auf, dass ich das Holiday Special nie gesehen habe, nur immer Berichte darüber wie schlecht das sein soll.

Bei mir ist zur Zeit:

5 > RO > 4 > 6 >>> 3 > 1 > Solo >>> 2 > 7 > 8 > 9


----------

